# Abandoned Farm, Surrey



## Breesey (May 27, 2011)

Well, I'd spotted what looked like a potentially abandoned church not too far out of Guildford, so I decided to take my bike and have a look. Since the sun had finally come out, it was the perfect opportunity to venture forth.

Cycling down a lane, I spotted a security sign, a surefire invitation to explore a derelict building. There was even a gap by the gate just the right size for a cyclist, so sneaking through I decided to investigate, and found to my delight an abandoned farm. 

I've not been able to find much information on this place, and there was very little inside to help me date it. Google doesn't seem to contain much information either. By the state of the overgrowth, I'd say it must have been abandoned at least five years ago, and a lot of the equipment looks ancient. It also seemed to be primarily a dairy, although I couldn't rule out other activites taking place too. 

Disclaimer: Unfortunately, I didn't have my digital camera with me, only my phone. It's a ZTE Blade so the pictures were a bit hit and miss, but I think some of them are interesting despite the poor quality. I intend to return with a better camera. 

So, welcome to Tyting Farm, Surrey. 





Something interesting I noticed is the graffiti on the house on the left. I couldn't make out if it said Love Peace or Love Place, however I theorise that it was Love Place. The house was the only bit that had any cameras on it (two, in fact) so I wondered if maybe it was ever used as some sort of Brothel, post abandonment. 













I think someone might have tried to climb up this pipe.





Onto the main farm bit;

































I think I must have played too much Portal, but I was honestly worried that this could be some sort of security device rigged up by a bitter farmer. The first time I walked in front of it, I was ready to dive to the ground.

















So yes, all in all a very interesting little tour. I should very much like to head back sometime with a better camera, so maybe that will happen soon.

EDIT; I discovered that this Farm is called Tyting Farm (thanks themousepolice). Googling doesn't reveal a huge amount of interest, but one thing that caught my eye was the security. All over the property were stickers warning of security presence, which I could only trace to being two cameras. But it seems that for a long time, the place was occupied by gypsies, and the measures are there as a means of deterring them. The property seems to be at the centre of a conflict between locals and guildford borough council as to what to do with it.


----------



## themousepolice (May 27, 2011)

nice good and interesting.

ive alot of 1 inch scale maps of the Guilford area, all farms etc are individually named on them. if you was to message me the name of the nearest village or suburb (or post it on here) i can most likely tell you what the name of the place is


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 28, 2011)

> I think I must have played too much Portal, but I was honestly worried that this could be some sort of security device rigged up by a bitter farmer. The first time I walked in front of it, I was ready to dive to the ground.



Haha!
A Wild Imagination!


----------

